# Carburetor Rebuild for an older Ariens walk behind mower



## hiramelu (Jun 20, 2007)

Greetings, all!

I have an older Ariens walk-behind mower that has not been operated since 1998. It has a 5hp Tecumseh engine. The engine will fire with starter fluid introduced through either the sparkplug port or carburetor. As soon as the fluid is gone the engine will quit running. The fuel tank has been emptied and filled with fresh fuel. A new fuel-grade hose and primer lines have been installed. It will not run due to not getting gas through the carburetor, as I believe, the jets are plugged, however, there was gas in the floatbowl. I have submersed it in a carb cleaner bath and have a new carburetor kit on standby.

I would like to get the .pdf manual for it one is available. The numbers from the side of the engine are as follows: TVS120 63096 SER 9097A. The Ariens website indicates the model to be an "LM21". If someone of this forum can help, it would be greatly appreciated. My email address is: [email protected].

Sincerely,
hiramelu


----------

